# Not to Feed



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen alot of things we will feed. But what won't you feed? Or maybe shouldn't feed. For example some werent comfortable with bear meat. I have learend about marrow, I am interested in more just to make sure.

I have heard not to let the dogs eat anything from the spine, or below the knee. Sometimes I am not too sure, I'd like to have more to go on. 

The more knowledge you have the better decisions you can make.:redface:

Thanks.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Weight barring bones are a no no. I learned my lesson the hard way. I bought those so called tarter busters from the pet store. I kept buying and buying thinking they were doing him good. Until he chipped his upper tooth and Ruby fractured her upper back canine. Thought it was raw bones doing it but then I remember all the marrow bones etc I used to give them.

Other than that I dunno what not to feed lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know you shouldn't feed jack rabbit because I guess they carry all sorts of diseases and parasites. Why shouldn't you feed anything from the spine?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that people worry about neurological diseases and issues with feeding the central nervous system to dogs. I personally have yet to see anything that warrants a worry...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think I would feed wild boar, other than that and weight bearing bones of larger animals.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

From How to get started | Prey Model Raw



> There are only a couple of precautions with types of meat. All fresh fish coming from the Pacific Northwest should be frozen for at least a few weeks to kill off a parasite that transmits a disease that is called salmon poisoning.
> 
> Second, don’t feed weight bearing bones from larger ungulates, like cows, buffalo or elk. Dogs have the potential to break teeth on these bones because they are designed to carry around up to several thousand pounds and you do not want your dog to chomp down on that!
> 
> ...


I do need to add the wild boar to the list!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I don't know I'm gonna let it stop me since my friend's bf went deer-hunting with his family and brought me back the whole spinal column and ribcage! I'd be really depressed if I had to throw away that whole spinal column.


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

There is a discussion going on in another raw food forum about whether rib tips are appropriate or whether the pose a choking hazard. I have fed them once, and my dog (75lb retriever) actually did regurgitate and re-chew a big bite. 

What does everyone here think?

N


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs love ribs, I have no idea how they could be a choking problem. And deer ribs are really thin, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we won't feed wild salmon here...don't want to take the risk...

wouldn't feed wild boar

cannot feed heads (human thing) and cannot feed rats or mice....also human thing....i don't get squeamish about much, but ick.

and road kill...i don't care how 'freshly killed' it is.....again, the ick factor for me. don't know if it's okay or not.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

ghostrunner said:


> There is a discussion going on in another raw food forum about whether rib tips are appropriate or whether the pose a choking hazard. I have fed them once, and my dog (75lb retriever) actually did regurgitate and re-chew a big bite.
> 
> What does everyone here think?
> 
> N


What is a "rib tip"? I don't know that I've ever seen just the tip sold before. 

ETA: thought about it a little more. Do you mean ribs that are not attached to the bone? so they look like this: l l l instead of this: l l l


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Anias Mommy, I LOVE how you asked if they look like this l l l or this l l l Very creative lol


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO I was just thinking the same K9 LOL.

I was thinking more of !_!_! :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I'd be really depressed if I had to throw away that whole spinal column.


Well, I won't let you get depressed. :biggrin: The reason some people are squeamish about feeding brains or spinal cords from deer is Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD). This is the deer form of mad-cow disease and is present in some wild deer heards in some parts of the country. However, there has never been a case of CWD being transfered from deer to canines. You don't find wild wolves who have CWD or carcasses of wolves who died from it. It's a non-issue that only concerns those who aren't happy unless they have something to worry about, real or imagined. :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Yeah I don't know I'm gonna let it stop me since my friend's bf went deer-hunting with his family and brought me back the whole spinal column and ribcage! I'd be really depressed if I had to throw away that whole spinal column.


What RFD said.
If you're really still worried you can have your hunter friend submit the head for testing. We used to do that at our clinic (send the heads in).
It was...interesting.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Very interesting...
I wasn't sure.. but it's nice to hear everyone else's views on it.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

My dream is one day to buy a whole lamb or Deer (when I get the money and freezer) and just let my dogs go at it in the middle of winter outside :biggrin: My neighbours may call the SPCA but what am I doing wrong? feeding a Carnivore proper food? One day tho, I will do this and take lots of pics. I hope they will eat all of it besides whats not good for them to eat like weight bearing bones.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

K9! My relative and I was JUST talking about that today. Doing that. He said when he was in the army he was stationed way up north. Where they were stated they had a team of sledding dogs. Anyways these dogs were fed raw. They fed them seal LOL. He said there was about 5-7 of them and it was gone! Like so quick.

*It would be totally cool to do that*.

He wanted to bring of the husky pups back to the barracks with him LOL. He said they were soooo cute. He would have been jailed for that.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just picked up two giant rib cages from an elk. We are thinking of just letting all the girls have at it...oh and if we do stay tuned for video footage!!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yay!! Can't you do it LIVE?!!! LOL


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Ooo, elk. Maybe you could do an illustrated version of dogs in elk?
Dogs in Elk


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh man that's funny! At first I had no idea what "dogs in elk" meant! I think there is yet to be an elk big enough for my Danes to fit in! But holy toledo that would be friggin' hilarious!


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> What is a "rib tip"? I don't know that I've ever seen just the tip sold before.
> 
> ETA: thought about it a little more. Do you mean ribs that are not attached to the bone? so they look like this: l l l instead of this: l l l


I'm not 100% sure either, to be honest. Nor do I know whether they are the same as riblets. I bought a bag of rib tips last week.

It raises a related question: what sort of "ribs" does everyone feed? I've fed country style ribs, which are excellent. But these "rib tips" are pretty bony, and I don't think I'll go back to them again. My dog pooped pretty much all bone this morning and this evening.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> Ooo, elk. Maybe you could do an illustrated version of dogs in elk?
> Dogs in Elk


That is one of the funniest things I've read in some time. I'm bookmarking that page so I can go back to it when I need a good, hearty laugh. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Feeding wild boar should be okay if it's been tested for the parasite trichinella, unless they have other parasites harmful to dogs in the US. People hunt wild boar here, and it has to be tested before it's used for human consumption.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Do they have wild boar in Canada or?


----------

